# Critique my jumping?



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Alrighty, for starters, Im sorry the pictures are not good quality, they are taken off a cell phone... 

Sooooo... what I see: Release _MORE_. Im glad I had Rustys bitless bridle on... eugh. Maybe shorten my stirrups? I dont know, Rustys a midget at 14.2 and Im around 5'7-8, making us look awkward :lol: But it does look like Im pretty much sitting in the saddle... I need to get my butt up and off the saddle? Tuck my wings in (I cant really see if thats what Im doing or not) and... I dont know! Im open for all critique, I would like to improve my riding as best as possible. Also, please critique Rusty  Ive been trainerless since... Well, since ever. So this is the best way of improving my riding  Thank you!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what on earth are you jumping over? And what is the height?

So my first thought, based mostly on your first, fifth and sixth pictures is NO you do not need to get your butt any farther out of the saddle. That said, with some of your other pictures I see someone who is getting a bit 'stuck', I'd like you to become a little more 'consistent' with your two point, which will help everything else fall into place. You look like you're jumping a little too far forward, bringing your center of gravity back over the center of your saddle, rather than pitched in front of your pommel will help a LOT, and then flattening your back (see the big arch there? That's a back-ache waiting to happen!) will help you get rid of that 'duck butt' sticking up in the air :wink:
Now, keeping all of that in mind, yes I would suggest shortening your stirrups to help you with the other pictures where you seem stuck in the saddle, shortening your stirrups and employing the above advice should help you become a little more consistent with a proper distance out of the saddle.

I also notice that you seem to be 'laying' on the horses neck a little, again this will be helped by bringing your center of gravity back a little bit. 

As for your release... I personally think your release is quite sufficient, the jump is big enough that I like to see some contact, but not big enough that you need a HUGE release, but yes, tuck your wings in a bit and relax through your arms.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> Out of curiosity, what on earth are you jumping over? And what is the height?
> 
> So my first thought, based mostly on your first, fifth and sixth pictures is NO you do not need to get your butt any farther out of the saddle. That said, with some of your other pictures I see someone who is getting a bit 'stuck', I'd like you to become a little more 'consistent' with your two point, which will help everything else fall into place. You look like you're jumping a little too far forward, bringing your center of gravity back over the center of your saddle, rather than pitched in front of your pommel will help a LOT, and then flattening your back (see the big arch there? That's a back-ache waiting to happen!) will help you get rid of that 'duck butt' sticking up in the air :wink:
> Now, keeping all of that in mind, yes I would suggest shortening your stirrups to help you with the other pictures where you seem stuck in the saddle, shortening your stirrups and employing the above advice should help you become a little more consistent with a proper distance out of the saddle.
> ...


Aha, the jump - That would be a jump I threw together for the moment out of random materials I had at hand. Its a blue barrel (secured to the ground to prevent it from rolling) and saw horses. The brick was just their. Excuse the messyness of it. The jump height... Ahh, I am going to guess at around 3'? I have not the slightest idea though...

Now, thank you so so much! What do you mean by stuck? Could you explain that? And also, when you say that Im jumping to far forward do you mean that... I dont know, could you explain that too?  My back, the hollow back is a big problem, I used to roach it, then I starting hollowing it, now Im working on getting it flat... Slowly! I always think Im riding all good until I record or take pictures, then Im abhorred by whats going on :lol: I too noticed I seem to be laying on Rustys neck, I will work on that. Thank you again for your time, and critique


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll reply in more depth when I get home and can look at your pics again but will try to answer now from my phone...

By too far forward- do you see where your pelvis is in the photos where your back is particularly arched and your butt is in the air? It's positioned over the front of your saddle, which means your center of gravity is in a rather precarious position. By bringing your lower body (pelvis) backwards over the center of your saddle it will help you from laying on his neck and give you a more secure seat of something goes wrong.

By stuck I just mean that it looks like you had a hard time in some photos getting up out of the saddle, like you're behind the motion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> I'll reply in more depth when I get home and can look at your pics again but will try to answer now from my phone...
> 
> By too far forward- do you see where your pelvis is in the photos where your back is particularly arched and your butt is in the air? It's positioned over the front of your saddle, which means your center of gravity is in a rather precarious position. By bringing your lower body (pelvis) backwards over the center of your saddle it will help you from laying on his neck and give you a more secure seat of something goes wrong.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes, okay. So in some photos I look like I'm jumping too far forward, and in others I look stuck in the saddle... Hmm, I'm going to go back to jumping at a lower height to sort this out. Or just practice more at that height? I want to have a firm foundation... If at all possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I definitely suggest lowering the fences! At the beginning of each lesson my coach as me circling / figure 8ing over very small fences, no bigger than 2ft, 2'3, just to work on my position. We work on getting out of the saddle JUST enough, but otherwise staying close to the tack, to reduce the risk of really exaggerating the 2-point. Grid work and bounces, etc. will also really help. Are you working with an instructor? (Sorry if I missed that anywhere...) it can be really helpful to have someone shouting at you from the ground. 

I honestly think you should shorten your stirrups a tad, and start working on the smaller jumps and then with the shorter stirrups post more pictures, so we can get a look at your position without the stirrup issue. You might find that a lot of things have 'fixed' themselves... and you might also find some temporary new issues, if you've been used to riding with your stirrups a touch too long.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> I definitely suggest lowering the fences! At the beginning of each lesson my coach as me circling / figure 8ing over very small fences, no bigger than 2ft, 2'3, just to work on my position. We work on getting out of the saddle JUST enough, but otherwise staying close to the tack, to reduce the risk of really exarating the 2-point. Grid work and bounces, etc. will also really help. Are you working with an instructor? (Sorry if I missed that anywhere...) it can be really helpful to have someone shouting at you from the ground.
> 
> I honestly think you should shorten your stirrups a tad, and start working on the smaller jumps and then with the shorter stirrups post more pictures, so we can get a look at your position without the stirrup issue. You might find that a lot of things have 'fixed' themselves... and you might also find some temporary new issues, if you've been used to riding with your stirrups a touch too long.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> I definitely suggest lowering the fences! At the beginning of each lesson my coach as me circling / figure 8ing over very small fences, no bigger than 2ft, 2'3, just to work on my position. We work on getting out of the saddle JUST enough, but otherwise staying close to the tack, to reduce the risk of really exaggerating the 2-point. Grid work and bounces, etc. will also really help. Are you working with an instructor? (Sorry if I missed that anywhere...) it can be really helpful to have someone shouting at you from the ground.
> 
> I honestly think you should shorten your stirrups a tad, and start working on the smaller jumps and then with the shorter stirrups post more pictures, so we can get a look at your position without the stirrup issue. You might find that a lot of things have 'fixed' themselves... and you might also find some temporary new issues, if you've been used to riding with your stirrups a touch too long.


Sadly I don't have a coach. Lowering the jump and shortening my stirrups sounds like a plan  I honestly don't feel extremely comfortable in short stirrups, which is probably 99% why they are a tad to long. How many holes do you think I should raise them? I actually love grid work and bounces  It's very helpful for both me and rusty. Thank you ^.*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

All I can say (I am not a jumper) is that Rusty is perfectly adorable and a very tidy jumper. I bet you just love him!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I love this horse. I actually really like your equitation. Your release doesn't offend me in one single shot. I am, however, going to say that you need to be careful with your toe. It's a good thing you're not wearing spurs, as you'd be digging out your pony's sides with them. Roll your toe forward... not enough so that you're pinching with your knee... but just enough so that your toe is in and its the inside of your calf on your horse, and not the back of your calf.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

All I have to say is that I've been riding with a trainer for 5 years and my equitation over fences is nowhere near as good as yours, haha. Your horse is adorable by the way, LOVE his jump.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> All I can say (I am not a jumper) is that Rusty is perfectly adorable and a very tidy jumper. I bet you just love him!


Thank you so very much! Love isnt even a strong enough word for how I feel about him  I adore that pony 



Oxer said:


> I love this horse. I actually really like your equitation. Your release doesn't offend me in one single shot. I am, however, going to say that you need to be careful with your toe. It's a good thing you're not wearing spurs, as you'd be digging out your pony's sides with them. Roll your toe forward... not enough so that you're pinching with your knee... but just enough so that your toe is in and its the inside of your calf on your horse, and not the back of your calf.


Ahh, I hadnt even seen my toes pointing out! Thank you for mentioning that, I will work on that most defiantly. Today after work Ill go riding and see if I can get some pictures to see if I can put these things into work.



JustImagine said:


> All I have to say is that I've been riding with a trainer for 5 years and my equitation over fences is nowhere near as good as yours, haha. Your horse is adorable by the way, LOVE his jump.


Awee you just made my day! So sweet, thank you ^.^


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay, so I re read what everyone had said right before I went outside to go riding. I also raised my stirrups up one hole and realized thats the shortest they will go, unless I poke a hole in them. What do you think, are they too short/too long? I honestly tried my best to put in practise what everyone said, but as soon as I got in the air... everything just kind of flew out of my head? Yeah, ugh. I need someone from the ground yelling at me :lol: And I did jump over smaller jumps, but I didnt get them on camera. Im sorry. I actually found that the hardest thing was me pointing my toes in... Eugh! And I forgot to tuck my arms in until the last picture... BUT, do you see a difference? I think raising my stirrups helped a TON with allot of problems.

(No hands in the second picture)


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd say the last picture is the most ideal. Very nice!

The rest of the pictures you are jumping ahead of the horse and pitching your weight onto his neck. Your toes point out and your leg has slid back a bit. However that being said, you certainly possess natural talent escpecially for showing so much improvement in these pics without a trainer present. Got me jealous.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Canterklutz said:


> I'd say the last picture is the most ideal. Very nice!
> 
> The rest of the pictures you are jumping ahead of the horse and pitching your weight onto his neck. Your toes point out and your leg has slid back a bit. However that being said, you certainly possess natural talent escpecially for showing so much improvement in these pics without a trainer present. Got me jealous.


Hey, thank you! My toes, yes, I think my leg was slipping back because I was trying to point my toes in, and it messed me up... I dont know. Thank you so so much! Ill try to get more pictures when I go out next...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay... So I havent jumped for a LONG time, since the last pictures I posted on this thread, so I decided to today. Forgive my messy/sloppy looking jump. I'm waiting on my standards.

The



















I think I let my leg slip a little too far back... -.-


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

First of all, I am so jealous that you're jumping...grounds too icy here. :/

You're looking great, though! Your leg slipped a tiiiiny bit, your release is fantastic. You just look a little tense. I'd suggest one more hole up in your stirrups. 

Looking awesome, and I still can't get over you never having jumping instruction.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> First of all, I am so jealous that you're jumping...grounds too icy here. :/
> 
> You're looking great, though! Your leg slipped a tiiiiny bit, your release is fantastic. You just look a little tense. I'd suggest one more hole up in your stirrups.
> 
> Looking awesome, and I still can't get over you never having jumping instruction.


GAH, that leg! Im telling you! I will say "LEG LEG LEG LEG" while Im headed towards the jump, and in the air Ill say "LEG LEG LEG LEG" and my leg like never listens... Im working on it though. My stirrups are on their last hole. I am in a bad need for new stirrup leathers, those ones are probably pretty stretched too. Thank you, very much :happydance:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Aha, and more pictures. This is a higher jump... Gah, so fun. So, my leg looks REALLY straight. I need to point my toes in... I need to shorten my stirrups (Ill punch a hole in them) And... my upper body looks stiff huh? I dont have any idea how to fix this... When I try to loosen up my body goes everywhere... 

Okay, so this was my first jump 









And then... I lost my stirrups









After those ^ jumps I looked at the pictures and tried to fix what I seen wrong (lower leg and leaning on Rustys neck)

And this is the outcome... It looks awkward


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Jumping ahead just a little bit. It's funny how clearly our horses tell us how they are feeling about things with their ears. In the first picture you've jumped ahead just a weeee bit, but your eyes are up, your leg is solid, back is flat, and your release is polite. Your pony's ears are forward and keen to the whole thing. Then look at your second picture. You lost your iron, lost your leg, laid on his neck, and put too much weight way over his shoulder. His ears are very telling to how he's feeling about your position in that moment. I think it's great though. You're an incredible little rider.


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

Great! I'd work on trying not to hollow out your back so much, and put your toe in, and definatley stay centered with his jump, but JEEZE, are you talented!? That little pony sure has got one attitude to be jumping that high!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oxer said:


> Jumping ahead just a little bit. It's funny how clearly our horses tell us how they are feeling about things with their ears. In the first picture you've jumped ahead just a weeee bit, but your eyes are up, your leg is solid, back is flat, and your release is polite. Your pony's ears are forward and keen to the whole thing. Then look at your second picture. You lost your iron, lost your leg, laid on his neck, and put too much weight way over his shoulder. His ears are very telling to how he's feeling about your position in that moment. I think it's great though. You're an incredible little rider.


Ahh, yes they are very... silently vocal about whats going on around them. So how do you fix jumping ahead? I have noticed that I've been doing it too. Thank you for your response 



MillieSantana said:


> Great! I'd work on trying not to hollow out your back so much, and put your toe in, and definatley stay centered with his jump, but JEEZE, are you talented!? That little pony sure has got one attitude to be jumping that high!


Mmm, yes, I used to roach my back, now I hollow it... GAH! Are their any excersises to help achieve a flat back? Thank you so much! Thats so sweet  Haha, hes only 14.2 :lol: Hes a trooper <3


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I've barely jumped so far, but have watched many more experienced riders jump and ride for about a year now 

You are AMAZING for not having a trainer and I absolutely love Rusty! He's so cute!

I would start working A LOT on turning your toe in with flatwork before actually jumping. By turning your toes in, you allow yourself to grip with the side on your calf instead of the back. And by doing this, you close your hip angle making your jump much cleaner and controlled. I agree about jumping forward, just work more on the flatwork again at the half seat and staying centered while keeping your bum off the saddle but NOT leaning forward/balancing over the pommel. As for your back, I would do some core excersizes and try to use your abs during half seat, DO NOT let your back dip! Focus on one thing at a time and add everything together on the flat, then onto the jumping!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Almond Joy said:


> I've barely jumped so far, but have watched many more experienced riders jump and ride for about a year now
> 
> You are AMAZING for not having a trainer and I absolutely love Rusty! He's so cute!
> 
> I would start working A LOT on turning your toe in with flatwork before actually jumping. By turning your toes in, you allow yourself to grip with the side on your calf instead of the back. And by doing this, you close your hip angle making your jump much cleaner and controlled. I agree about jumping forward, just work more on the flatwork again at the half seat and staying centered while keeping your bum off the saddle but NOT leaning forward/balancing over the pommel. As for your back, I would do some core excersizes and try to use your abs during half seat, DO NOT let your back dip! Focus on one thing at a time and add everything together on the flat, then onto the jumping!


Awee, how sweet! Thank you.

You know, the funny thing is, is that on the flat I can keep my toes turned in, then as soon as I get in the air, BAM, they are pointing out! I thought that in a half seat you are slightly forward? Maybe not balancing over the pommel directly, but leaning forward still. I will work on trying to keep my toes in, and maybe that will possibly help straighten my back out. Thank you!

So, I found a barn in my area that gives English lessons, and I would like to go their for at least one lesson. I think it would help SO much! I couldnt bring Rusty though... Should I just use a school horse or make a way to bring him? Im tight on money, so I dont know how many lessons I could actually take, but I do believe one lesson would do a world of good, whether on Rusty or a school horse. Im already excited, and I dont even know if I could make a way to go :lol:


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Tale the lessons, even without your lovely, talented pony. You definitely have the talent and the feel for your horse. You really just need to stop jumping ahead to suddenly improve hugely. You don't need your own horse to learn that.
I jump ahead too. In fact, I kind of feel like I jump for my horse - let's go!!! Weeeee! I'm trying to get in the mindset that I just need to get out of my horse's way and stay still so he can do the jump undisturbed. I'm working on it. It's not easy. But I'm progressing ever so slowly - mostly with various mental reminders, which hopefully soon will become muscle-memory.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely take the lessons, they will certainly teach you the few tweaks that will make your riding perfect! 

In half seat, you do want to lean a bit forward but you want your bum to stay right above where it was when riding normally.


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

For the hollowing of your back(I do it a lot too, just not as severely) try riding the trot and canter in two-point, focusing on keeping you back straight, if you have a helper yelling at you, it helps, but if not, just keep practising. I think that once you solve your sttirrup issue, and the toe issue, it will help.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

Try shoulders up and back a bit more


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Sorry for leaving this thread for so long, but I did get the chance to take two lessons with a WONDERFUL trainer. Ahh, it was such a amazing experience. We didnt do any jumping, only flatwork, but I learned SO much, I had a headache at the end of the lessons :lol: I took one, and two weeks took another, and hopefully when I get extra money I will take more. Never the less, so I hadnt jumped for awhile and two days ago I tried, and everything just felt so wrong. I was literally laying directly on Rustys neck, not balancing over the saddle, it was just bad, it looked and felt terrible. Sooo... I set up a grid and went over that again and again with no hands, and let me tell you... handless grids are the most helpful thing ever for me :lol: 

Today I went back out, more grids, with different striding, and finally worked my way back up to a higher height. (I had SUCH a amazing ride today) Okay, and now, does it look like like Im jumping ahead as much? I dont know, I cant really tell. And is my back as hollow? I need to pull my shoulders back, but it seems whenever I do, I end up hollowing my back WAY more... And my toes, I can finally get them rather straight on the flat, but in the air they still need some serious help :|


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

^^^ That pictures way tiny, so take two -


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That one looks great! But you neeeeeeeed to make your stirrups a bit shorter..your leg looks too straight. But other than that it's fantastic.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

It looks way better. Butyourback does look too hollow. Try sitting taller with your shoulders AND back, if that makes sense. Just think less of only shoulders back and more of sitting taller. But your definitely not getting ahead of your horse now. Great job!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

You guys look ton better! Continue concentrating on keeping your toes turned in and not turned out (I know, it's terrible, I have the habit too). I'm glad you got to have lessons, and hope for you to get many more! Good luck! I still love little Rusty


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> That one looks great! But you neeeeeeeed to make your stirrups a bit shorter..your leg looks too straight. But other than that it's fantastic.


Eeeeeeep, thank you! And, when I went to my trainers I brought my saddle, and when she seen my stirrups she was abhorred, and asked if I was a jockey... Sooooooo, I lowered them, and now they look to long again -.- I had them at 12, and she lowered them all the way down to 8, and said for jumping put them maybe at a 9... I dont know, maybe because her horse was a TTOONN wider than Rusty it made my stirrups even look shorter? Because Rustys so smally built even though my trainers horse and Rusty were same height my legs came a lot further down on Rustys belly than the trainers horse...



LoveDanceRide said:


> It looks way better. But your back does look too hollow. Try sitting taller with your shoulders AND back, if that makes sense. Just think less of only shoulders back and more of sitting taller. But your definitely not getting ahead of your horse now. Great job!


Aha, thanks! Yes it does make sense, so technically if you think of lengenthing your body, rather than shoulders back (which always makes me look hollow) it will straighten it?



Almond Joy said:


> You guys look ton better! Continue concentrating on keeping your toes turned in and not turned out (I know, it's terrible, I have the habit too). I'm glad you got to have lessons, and hope for you to get many more! Good luck! I still love little Rusty


Thank you  Toes are a big thing for me... those wretched things always end up pointing out, even if while Im cantering up to the jump they are straight, as soon as I get in the air they ALWAYS point out again, blek. Thank you, hes a little machine. Can clear rather highish jumps and hes a pony <3


----------

